
Public servants warned against liking anti-government social media posts - RileyJames
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2017/aug/07/public-servants-warned-against-liking-anti-government-social-media-posts
======
RileyJames
"The guidance warns that “liking” something on social media “will generally be
taken to be an endorsement of that material as though you’d created that
material yourself” and sharing a post “has much the same effect”."

So to press the like button, is to endorse, is to have created the content
itself. WTF.

